# Looking for help



## greyreptile (May 17, 2007)

My name is unimportant and my location is irrelevant. My message however is one of significance.​ 
As animal keepers in the the UK we are by far in the majority but we are threatened by the minority who believe animals are better left in the wild, no matter the consequences
To date we have been unable to unite under a single banner.​ 
NOW we are going to try something new.​ 
I have come here to rally support for the impending war. We have lost a great many battles and won very few. If you wish to improve on this and you feel you can help then now is the time to contact us.​ 
An offer of help need not be of any large amount. Whether you offer 5 minutes a week or 5 days out of 7 your help will be greatfully received. If only money can be offered then even £1 from every member here would put our funds into the thousands.
You may have skills and talents we will find usefull that you have previously never thought would help​ 
All we ask is :
ONLY offer that which you can truly give. Empty promises are easily made and broken.​ 
If you think you can offer anything in the way of help then contact us at :​ 
[email protected]​ 
Let us know all your skills, what you can offer us and we will tell you what to do.​


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

And while you are at it please send any money to MY paypal account for helping animals.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its a problem thats facing us all but very few seem to care enough to do anything, the main thing is getting people to take notice of us, alot of people seem to think that it will never happen but sadly it looks more and more likely as time goes on


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Tops said:


> And while you are at it please send any money to MY paypal account for helping animals.


i thought I was the only cynic on the forum


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

actually just like to say, that this one will be a genuine shout... having twigged where its coming from...

and yeah, bell me later mate if u want..

N


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry but the whole



greyreptile said:


> *My name is unimportant and my location is irrelevant*.
> An offer of help need not be of any large amount. If only money can be offered then even *£1 from every member here would put our funds into the thousands*.​


​

kind of sounds like alot of emails I recieve from 'sick' people in africa and other countries asking for help.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh definately dont be so sceptical people it is a problem facing us all

Save our reptiles! - Home


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Tops said:


> Sorry but the whole
> 
> [/center]
> 
> ...


Yes but this one isnt, this one is genuine.

Ill help however i can definately.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

what does he actually want cos i would be up for it aswell ill also spread the word aswell


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Save our reptiles! - Home

just plugging our site


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no really, i thought i recognised the style, and checked something, and it was....and the people behind it are not dodgy africans at all lol

N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Im pretty certain I know who this has come through and if I'm right then its genuine enough BUT I cant see why anyone would want to give to someone unwilling or unable to put their name out there.
I can absolutely understand peoples hesitance, and I think working "Out in the open" would benefit keepers more than a covert forum message.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

its a bit vague...he could have let us know what he or she needed or was thinking we could do..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, if they ever do decide to ban the reptiles in great britain, you can always send them to me. i'll take really great care of them. especially those yellow gtp's!:lol2: we don't have this problem here. no ones going to take nothing away here. but over there i don't know. they took your guns didn't they? did you guys vote for that? but again, i could use all those morphs over there.:lol2: you may need to unite a little.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

It may be geniune, but a lack of name and location and money donations wanted would be supcious to anyone.

tell me have you ever had any scam mails? lol cause you really should put your name and where your from else people will not trust you.


What help can people offer? i dont exactly understand this thread???
What exactly would any money be going toward?? o.0


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Save our reptiles! - Home
> 
> just plugging our site


 
^^^things that can be done to help^^^


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

They wont ban anything ..its too late for that .they may licence us and restrict things but a ban NO chance IMO

also i would never sponsor sombody who is annonymous !!!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

i dont really care.. i'll just move if they ban reptile keeping in the uk.. :/


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like a con...what makes you think its legitimate?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know its legit because I know who it is.

And there wouldnt be an all out ban but its likely there may be severe restrictions on what we can keep


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Pointing us to another forum and giving us vague coded messages about 'things that can be done to help' isnt making the mud any clearer.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you would understand more if you had a read, I admit its a bit vague im sure he will put everyone straight when he signs back in


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I admit its a bit vague im sure he will put everyone straight when he signs back in


i hope he does...im def. interested..just intrigued 2 find out


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:grin1:count me in help wise, nerys ' word is good enough for me


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, i for one hope that there aren't any restrictions on the hobby over there. you have too many good keepers that have progressed the hobby from a basement pursuit to a full blown respected endevour. of course, there's always room over here!:lol2: you just have to learn to drive on the proper side of the street!:lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm willing to help so long as it doesnt involve any acts of terrorism, sodomy or means i gotta give up my pets.

So long as it all pans out that is.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Tops said:


> And while you are at it please send any money to MY paypal account for helping animals.


 
and mine

maybe i should copy and paste the thread and change email to mine and rake it in, if some dumb arse would fall for it


----------



## gromit6033 (Dec 13, 2006)

*wont they!!!*



SteveL said:


> They wont ban anything ..its too late for that .they may licence us and restrict things but a ban NO chance IMO
> 
> also i would never sponsor sombody who is annonymous !!!


I wonder how many people said this about handguns, fox-hunting and coursing AND SMOKING WHERES MY BLOODY ****!! time to sit up and smell the coffee.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

wohic said:


> :grin1:count me in help wise, nerys ' word is good enough for me


*Same here *


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

much as i respect distinguished members' opinions, I CANT donate to someone/something that explains absolutely F.A. about what the money is intended for. It would not be difficult for the thread starter to elaborate a little, to generate support for their venture. 

No offence intended to Nerys or Pendlehog, or anyone else who has figured this out, but im not on board at this point.....


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i read the same things here "oh there wont ban us" and " there'll licence it" i did when i was actively fighting the ban on hunting with dogs people found the hard way with that sitting doing nothing dose'nt work!!! don’t make the same mistakes again we must fight not with our fists but with our pens! make sure there don’t ban our hobby I don’t know what i would do if there banned another passion of mine!

Clare


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

So a ban on keeping reptiles...I dont know about you guys but if there is a rule in place to stop the mistreatment of animals by morons that havent thought it through then it makes sense.

For the rest of us however, I think you can more or less ignore the fact that there are rules on it provided you are sensible and kind with the herps. It is certainly not something that they are going to be able to police...or is it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it would be hard to police but at the risk of having your animals confiscated, one of the big organisations that would like to see an end to exotic keeping is the RSPCA and unfortunately they have much more power than they deserve.

I have taken this quote directly from my site, its something very worrying that Chris Newman posted a couple of weeks ago

"We are shortly to see the very first prohibitions (ban) on the sale of certain reptiles, not keeping but sale. However, it is a certainty that once this prohibition on the sale of certain species comes into effect that it will be followed within a few years by the prohibition of keeping of those species. 

That is a ban!

Last year we came within a whisker of seeing the introduction of Article 8.2. of CITES (this prohibits the keeping of designated species by private keepers), we came so close to this being introduced its not true. Ok on this occasion we defeated our opponents, they will be back!

There have over the passed few years been attempts to introduce prohibition (bans) on the keeping of certain animals; it is inevitable this will happen. Once you get the first ban, they it is a very slippery slope"


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys live in more of a police state than i. most americans would freak at the rules and restrictions that you all take for granted. lets take the cameras for instance.....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeh I know what you mean Habu we are living in a nanny state thats getting worse all the time


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

as far as laws go, the devils in the details...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

can i get an amen?....


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

If they ban the sale of reptiles but allow us to keep them then there will just have to be 'rehoming' done more often with donations.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> If they ban the sale of reptiles but allow us to keep them then there will just have to be 'rehoming' done more often with donations.


Already goes on with CITES listed appendix 1 species, has for a long time! 

all species not just reps


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys don't have "of the people, by the people , for the people written anywhere do ya? i'll shut up now...: victory:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> i read the same things here "oh there wont ban us" and " there'll licence it" i did when i was actively fighting the ban on hunting with dogs people found the hard way with that sitting doing nothing dose'nt work!!! don’t make the same mistakes again we must fight not with our fists but with our pens! make sure there don’t ban our hobby I don’t know what i would do if there banned another passion of mine!
> 
> Clare


yep and now there targeting angling & shooting.and if they cant do it one way they try another like banning the rearing of game birds for shooting so if theres nothing to shoot,more people will quit.then if you add the dangerous dogs act fiasco,carrying knives with a 3"blade in public,and the gun ownership.and how often is someone stabbed,shot or attacked by a dog.now its limiting bikes to 65mph and spycams in wheeliebins.if it wasnt for 2 special needs kids we would be emirgrating to nz .


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Looking For Help*

Hello, 

Whilst l agree to the main body of this post, l have some questions to the author.

Could you please clarify to every body concerned exactly whom are you acting on behalf of?

As you have not stated which organization or body, potential funds will be going to and how they would be used?

Who the committee is made up of, and whom is the treasurer in charge of funds?

Due to the fact that you have not awarded the thread your name, why should any one send money to you?

Many Thanks

Rory Matier
TSKA
The Specialist Keepers' Association


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Very valid point, no offence to anyone on this forum but there no way in hell I would simply donate any funds with no name or location and starting the thread by saying name is irrelevant. Bullshit its more relevant than anything. It looks like a scam from start and if he is for real and means what he is going on about he needs go wrote way about it cos that just looked crap .no offence but it should have been worded completely different Plus being the first post and having a Yahoo email doesnt help. No offence to anyone but there are a couple on here I agree with and will not be donating squat from what I read there.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

skimpy said:


> much as i respect distinguished members' opinions, I CANT donate to someone/something that explains absolutely F.A. about what the money is intended for. It would not be difficult for the thread starter to elaborate a little, to generate support for their venture.
> 
> No offence intended to Nerys or Pendlehog, or anyone else who has figured this out, but im not on board at this point.....


much agreed...sending money to an anonymous person is a bit risky...yeah well established members here might know of them but we should know where our money is goin to after all...no offence to anyone - it'd jus be nice to know


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think he expected anyone just to send money without any questions asked because that would of been silly, now though its not who I thought it was so we will have to see when they reply, if they are genuine or not


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

This has to get the Strangest Thread Award...

I was confused after the first post.. and completely baffled by the end....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hello,
> 
> Whilst l agree to the main body of this post, l have some questions to the author.
> 
> ...


translated into kentucky speak: who the hell are you bubba?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hello,
> 
> Whilst l agree to the main body of this post, l have some questions to the author.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RFUK Rory 

and bump for an answer to this question yet again


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

do we need red paint and jump suits? can supply those cheap if it helps...


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll admit to being completely confused as well.

The thread starter is now clearly NOT the person i was told it was yesterday!!!

Whats happening???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeh I thought it was Rory because of the poster and how it was worded but I should of known Rory would use his own name


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

The way its worded and set out makes me think I know who it is. It seems very similar to the way someone else used to post on this forum.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Its my friend Boujo Mwete from Nigeria. He emailed me too.
I think he has $22 million he needs help transfering from his dead father/uncles account.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone can send me money if they like! project: adopt a habu!:lol2:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

well i sent them an email yesterday asking what kind of help they need not money wise just help to see if they are for real and ive heard nothing


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well who ever it is they took the poster from Rorys site and used without his say so, so hes had it removed


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Did anyone ever get anything back from this person?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I find it quite strange that the thread starter has not replied to any of these posts???


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been looking for this thread fo aaages.

I thought it may have been Rory, obviously not. Did Nery's or Hannah ever find out for sure who it was?

And where did they go? Did anyone email them, and get any replies?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, it was Dan Fryer.. AKA Reticulatus..

as to why he screen dumped rorys artwork and message wihout asking first i am not sure..

i'm even less sure why he did it hidden behind an anonymous ID..

as you all know now, rory is not exactly backwards in coming forwards.. so i should have known it was not him directly really!

(hey R, remember this... lol.. how time has flown... )

for those who don't know, it was as a result of this thread that i got to know Rory, now my partner, on more than just a basic level!

N


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

So what was the OP actually wanting to do and why hasnt he done it?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I believe this post was meant to be on behalf of PKL, but hadnt been given permission for?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Nerys said:


> for those who don't know, it was as a result of this thread that i got to know Rory, now my partner, on more than just a basic level!
> 
> N


 
awwwwww young love


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Subtle and brick come to mind regarding Rory's style.. which appeals to me, but not 90% of others lol


BTW Good gravedigging there Nery!.. I knew there would be a thread knocking about somewhere like this and just spent the last hour looking for it! lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Are people sure its reticulas?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nerys seems to be, only you as a mod will know for sure, unless the post and account was made on someone elses computer?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thats why I am asking as nothing connects it to reticulas. Just wondering how they know thats all.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, of course we know its Dan... do you think i would be daft enough to say so unless we were sure?

Rory and he spoke about it, AFTER he posted it up.. i mailed rory to see.. "hey, is this you?" i then emailed grey reptile to see if it was Rory.. a couple of hours later Dan emailed rory admiting to being Grey Reptile..

dan, at the time, said it was on behalf of PKL.. but had not contacted rory about it first, so rory was totally unaware that dan was posing as an anonumous poster, asking for money, on what seemed like pkl's behalf..

N



> BTW Good gravedigging there Nery!.. I knew there would be a thread knocking about somewhere like this and just spent the last hour looking for it! lol


good memory me.. well sometimes!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Andy said:


> So what was the OP actually wanting to do and why hasnt he done it?


you know andy.. everytime i see reticulatus slating rory and pkl... i wonder exactly the same.. golden forumla my arse!

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Perhaps.......*

I can offer some clarity here.

Dan Fryer and l were in fact in conversation about the state of the hobby, the industry, the FBH and so on around March of this year.

He was very keen, and we exchanged ideas.

Dan does have a different approach to me in some cases, but we do think alike in many others.

The only reason l could not support the Grey Reptile posting was because whilst l said yes to one thing, it was on the premise that he would contact me first, he failed to contact me until well after an hour had passed since he made this post.

The PKL were not then or even now looking to acquire finances, we were looking for support.

The way Dan commenced this thread, was wrong. But in principal l could not disagree with some of the things he said.

I would have preferred for him to be clean about his name, he did not agree this.

There were other things such as the monetary aspect. It still rankles me today - you can NOT just ask for money - there has to be a brand connected and PKL were nothing, hell we have only been operating for six months. The last three have been our most active.

There he was asking for money with no where official for it to actually go!!

PKL is young its structure, it has a lot of growing to do, but we are being forced from baby steps to giant leaps before we have anything set up and established.

Dans' post just highlighted this and l was at the time bloody, bloody annoyed and did voice it to him via email.

Later he sent me a pdf file which outlined 'Team Strategy' which tbh really friggin annoyed me even more.

This pdf was the right way to do things - yet the post he made here was completely against everything he had written in the 'how to'.

Hope this clarifies.

R
PKL


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Nerys said:


> yes, it was Dan Fryer.. AKA Reticulatus..
> 
> i'm even less sure why he did it hidden behind an anonymous ID..


Oh well, I got that wrong, I thought it was another FBH member 
The hart may be in the right place but I can't agree with the anonymous nature of the starting post.
Could have done more harm than good but at least it got a lot of attention.
Stephen.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well.. in a long winded way it sort of was steve...

dan is a member of pkl.. he signed up fairly early on in fact.. before me in fact!

pkl is affiliated to focus..

fbh is affiliatd to focus too..

so in a very round the houses sort of way it was connected with the fbh and focus.. and all the other animal groups under focus too..

part of the unite campaign.. is to get more of these groups working as one voice

N


----------

